# Hosting Service/Site Builder



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Ive been struggling to get a website online. Ive registered a domain name, but Im having great difficulty in finding a hosting service for it.

Im looking for a paid site builder provider, together with the means to publish it to the internet, in the form of my own registered domain name.

My website will comprise a simple one-A4 page text document, with a nice gentle colored background, (template) with no photos, no images, no graphics or anything else. Also, I need to set a BuyNow PayPal button on my page. I need to use all the tools to build my site, without using HTML, or any other code, as I am a non-tech person and completely uninitiated in this field. I dont need a check out kart and all the other features that come with it; I just need the PayPal button (installing it without HTML), so my customers can purchase my very inexpensive method. My funds are limited, so I cant purchase an overly expensive service

In my searches through numerous providers Ive found some hosting services can provide one feature but not another; then the other hoster can provide that which the first hoster couldnt, but not the service which the first hoster could provide, and so on, ad-infinitum. 

Can anyone make any recommendations?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> I need to use all the tools to build my site, without using HTML, or any other code


Well webtoes (love the pseudonym!), you could try Kompozer, or any other WYSIWIG platform to build your site, and copy/paste your Paypal button (that's fairly unavoidable, I'm afraid).
It's what I used on my very first site and was a great introduction to html etcetera.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you JiminSA for your advice last month. I did visit Kompozer but I couldn't find a completely blank template and color it to my satisfaction. However I did find another hosting provider and built my site through their builder, but I'm rather concerned in taking their paid hosting plan. They seem to be devious in answering my questions and, furthermore, it seems that I cannot transfer to another provider, (they don't use cPanel) if I'm not satisfied with their service; and they are more expensive than others. I have been searching for many months, now, to get to this point so it's a pity that I'm still struggling. Does anyone know of a hosting service to help with my predicament?


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Can anyone help me with this question:

If I take a one month contract with a hosting service, build my site through them and publish it with them, but then I am not satisfied with their service; what happens to my website when I don’t extend my contract with them and they won’t let me transfer to another hosting provider?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on your contract with them. What does it say about your website code and the copyright? If it is theirs then you are stuck and will need to create a new site. You would be better off contracting a web designer to build the site for you and ensure that the contract you have with them leaves you with the copyright of the code you can then put it on any host and modify it yourself if necessary.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you colinsp for your kind reply. Below you can see a message I received from the hosting provider. As I am pretty ignorant in this field, I don't know whether it answers your questions. If not please let me know where I can find the info you asked for: 

"It is not possible to export files, pages or sites, created using the … Editor, to another external destination or host. All …sites must be hosted on the … servers.

"It is also not possible to embed your … site onto an external site.

"When you embed a site into an external location, … is no longer in control of the way that your site appears or functions, and therefore, cannot provide support."


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it does. If you don't stay with them then you lose the code for your site.


webtoes said:


> It is not possible to export files, pages or sites


says it all.

You would need to create a new site if you move to a different host. That is the disadvantage of this type of deal / provision with your current host.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

I didn't sign up with them yet, I just built my site on their free site builder. 

Can you tell me: Can I sign on with more than one hosting provider at the same time, using the same domain name?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Sort of.

You can sign up with as many hosts as you like. You can only have *ONE* of them displaying your website to the public.

So if your question is can I leave this site online, contract webhosting with another company, create a new website with this second company and then when I have finished creating the site then put it online and terminate the old one. The answer is yes.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you kindly Collin. Can my "new" website be exactly the same content as my first one: and which do I do first, put it online or terminate the first one?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes the content can be the same.

The way I would do this is develop the new site first leaving the old site live. When ready to go live with the new site I would just change the name server entries at my domain registrar to point to the new webhost and that would be it all done.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you once again, Colin, you are a gentleman and a scholar. Can I take a screen shot of my first website (it's only one page) paste it into "Paint" and then upload it onto my new site builder?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

No definitely not.

A website comprises html code and images not just images.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Colin

On Setpember 12th you advised me about a second website with a different hosting service. When I publish with the new webhost, using the same content as the first one, using your advice, does the the old website terminate automaically?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

No, it will still be there until you terminate your relationship with the hosting company. 

It will also still be live until you change the DNS server addresses at your domain registrar.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

I received a message from a webhost saying "...using cPanel when creating your account.” Is there a difference between this statement and "cPanel based hosting"?


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Colin
I notice on Sept. 11 you said, "You can sign up with as many hosts as you like. You can only have *ONE* of them displaying your website to the public." So, How is it "...that would be it all done". as you stated on Sept. 12th. I thought that meant I didn't have to do anything else. Anyway, how do I terminate my relationship with the first webhost?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

There is no difference in the cpanel statements.

I have no idea how you terminate it depends on the individual t&c's. You may have to give them written notice x days in advance etc etc. Read the contract that you signed with them.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Thnk you Colin fro sharing.

I haven't sighned a contract yet. I'm still condering.

I received this reply from Wix and my question to them is below it. In the meantime, maybe you have some know- how.

"When you publish your site, it goes live and can be viewed by visiting your site's free url. *If you have published your site, you cannot unpublish it.".*

This is my question to them: 
"Does the sentence I have underlined apply to just the free URL" or also to a personal domain name as well?"


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Just the free url


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Colin
I just got the following reply from Wix: 
"Regarding unpublishing your Wix site, please note that once you have published your site, whether if it is a free site using the Free Wix URL or it is a Premium site connected to a domain, it is not possible to unpublish it."

Therefore, even though I built my site with their builder, I still don't know whether I should use them as my webhost. As you advised me previously, I cannot have two webhosts at the same time, using the same domain name, so if I cannot unpublish it I am stuck with them, which doesn't seem like a good idea. On the other hand, I've been struggling for months to get a provider where I can build my desired design and Wix is the only one I found. Your knowledgable comment would once again be appreciated.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

If you buy the domain name from anyone other than Wix you can host it wherever you like. I don't know Wix's t&c's so cannot comment other than to sayif you use a free url from them then that site will always be there BUT if you don't promote that url then it should have few visitors.


----------

